# Spanish Wills



## MsJulzee (Jan 15, 2014)

My husband and I moved to Spain 11 years ago and are Spanish residents. My husband passed away in August 2013 in hospital and I registered his death at the Ayumiento. We have Spanish wills stating that if my husband died before me all property etc passed to me and vice versa. 

We have no property in the UK. I have been to the Notary who signed relevant papers, looked at the wills and said everything was fine. However, I have now been told that I must have a Power of Attorney in England (one of my daughters still lives there) for anything I own there. As I have no assets whatsoever in England is this advice correct? I cannot settle my husband's estate - can anyone advise what I should do and if they know of costs involved.

Many thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Was he, perhaps, in receipt of a UK pension?

Did he have a life policy?


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

MsJulzee said:


> My husband and I moved to Spain 11 years ago and are Spanish residents. My husband passed away in August 2013 in hospital and I registered his death at the Ayumiento. We have Spanish wills stating that if my husband died before me all property etc passed to me and vice versa.
> 
> We have no property in the UK. I have been to the Notary who signed relevant papers, looked at the wills and said everything was fine. However, I have now been told that I must have a Power of Attorney in England (one of my daughters still lives there) for anything I own there. As I have no assets whatsoever in England is this advice correct? I cannot settle my husband's estate - can anyone advise what I should do and if they know of costs involved.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Msjulzee

I can help I think  I just cant promote on the forum, so if you want contact details just PM me


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kurt85 said:


> Hi Msjulzee
> 
> I can help I think  I just cant promote on the forum, so if you want contact details just PM me


you can recommend a company or expert you have personally dealt with

as long as you aren't connected to them in any way - that would be touting for business /advertising & against forum rules 

as would be asking other posters to PM for for that info


----------



## MsJulzee (Jan 15, 2014)

He did have a uk pension but no life policy.


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you can recommend a company or expert you have personally dealt with
> 
> as long as you aren't connected to them in any way - that would be touting for business /advertising & against forum rules
> 
> as would be asking other posters to PM for for that info


Hes an expert that I know personally, just dont want to break forum rules, i like this forum!


----------



## MsJulzee (Jan 15, 2014)

If you could let me have some details by PM that would be great.

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kurt85 said:


> Hes an expert that I know personally, just dont want to break forum rules, i like this forum!


it's not against the rules to post his details & recommend him


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

You say all property etc passed to you.Was Spanish inheritance tax straightforward to deal with?


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

His name is Bryan Wawman, and his phone number is 670334426, hes based on the Costa Del Sol, if you say Kurt gave you his details.Hope that he can help you.

Kurt


----------

